# Laptop für GW2 und D3



## rocksor (17. April 2012)

Hey,
wie im Titel schon erwähnt suche ich einen möglichst günstigen Laptop, auf dem ich Guild Wars 2 auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen möglichst flüssig spielen kann. D3 und GW2 wären die einzigen Spiele, die ich auf diesem Laptop spielen würde; allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung was man dafür so braucht. Die minimalen Systemanforderungen von Guild Wars 2 sind folgende:

Intel Core 2 Duo-Prozessor mit 2,0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon 64 X2 oder besser
2 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 7800, ATI Radeon X1800, Intel HD 3000 oder besser
Ich kann kein bischen einschätzen, wo die Systemanforderungen für die maximalen Einstellungen liegen würden. Ich hab einfach mal das Asus X93SV-YZ224V mit folgenden Systemdaten ins Auge gefasst:

Intel Core i5 2430M 2,4 GHz
4 GB RAM
NVIDIA GT540M
Von der Grafikkarte her sollte das natürlich locker passen. Nur hab ich evtl. Zweifel beim Prozessor? Der ist schließlich Dualcore mit 2,4 GHz, während bereits als Mindestanforderung Dualcore mit 2,0 angegeben ist. Komme ich damit hin?
Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Alterac123 (17. April 2012)

Ich denke es wird eher an der Grafikkarte liegen.


----------



## rocksor (17. April 2012)

Und weiter ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. April 2012)

Guildwars 2 bekomsst du damit sicherlich nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen hin. Liegt an der Grafikkarte, die ist einfach nur Midrage.

Wenn du es wirklich auf max. spielen willst, und es unbedingt ein Notebook sein musst, musst du schon mit ~ 1000 Euro rechnen.


----------



## Soulii (19. April 2012)

laptop - günstig - maximale grafiksettings - flüssig
das passt vorne und hinten nicht
du willst nen ferrari fahren , aber nur nen kleinen polo bezahlen...


was hast du denn vor zu investieren, so preislich ?
13" 15" 17" ?
full hd ja/nein ?
mobil ? leicht ? handlich ? akkulaufzeit egal ?

we need m0re infos


----------



## rocksor (25. April 2012)

@ Soulii

Schon klar, dass es keine "billigen" Laptops gibt, die top ausgerüstet sind. Daher habe ich gesagt, dass der Laptop MÖGLICHST günstig sein sollte, das heißt maximale Leistung bei minimaler Investition, sprich Preis/Leistung muss stimmen. Ich erwarte keinen Top-Lappi für 500€, dachte das wäre klar . Der Laptop soll auch nicht wirklich top ausgestattet sein, ich denke wenn man "nur" GW2 auf max Details spielen will muss er das auch nicht.

Ich hatte an einen 17" Screen gedacht, Akkulaufzeit ist mir nicht so wichtig. Auf Handlichkeit/Mobilität lege ich auch keinen Fokus.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. April 2012)

http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/a988a673f51ba75d7f75ffcc98a05fe6/cl/details/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637/anid/jtb497be6dd43dcb1.53272193/HellFire/

Das Teil ist sicherlich interessant.


----------



## Varitu (26. April 2012)

Zum Notebook aus dem Link, siehe hier mal ein test zur Grafikkarte: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,875941/Nvidia-GT-650M-im-Vorab-Test-mit-Benchmarks/Notebook-Netbook/Test/

BTw, @rocksor, ich nehme mal an daß du GW2 noch nicht gespielt/betatested hast. Für Max Details brauchst du schon ein ziemlich potentes Notebook.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## BoomLabor (26. April 2012)

Wie viel Geld möchtest du denn ungefähr ausgeben? 
Und ein 1000€ LapTop muss es keineswegs sein


----------



## rocksor (27. April 2012)

Hatte so 700-900 Euro eingeplant.
Btw was sagt ihr zum verlinkten Laptop?


----------



## Varitu (27. April 2012)

Hi,

 800Euro für ein praktisch nacktes NB mit 4GB RAM, 500GB HD ohne BS. Ne würde ich nicht kaufen.

Hier nochmal die Grafikkarten Rangliste von Notebookcheck:

http://www.notebookc...iste.735.0.html
Und Details zu dem Chipsatz, BTW, das NB hat die DDR5 Variante, die wohl langsame rist:
http://www.notebookc...0M.71878.0.html

ich bin zwar kein Medion Fan, aber ich würde da eher dies kaufen:

http://www.medion.co..._cc1=variante_a

Schnellere CPU/GPU, doppelt RAM, größere HD, Bluray Laufwerk, BS dabei. 849Euro.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. April 2012)

Wenn du richtig liest, steht da, dass die Karte mit GDDR5 die schnellere ist:


> Insgesamt dürfte sich die GT 650M zwischen den älteren High-End-Modellen GTX 460M und GTX 560M einordnen, mit GDDR5 (dann aber nur 735 MHz Kerntakt) auch knapp oberhalb der 560M.


Somit ist das von mir verlinkte klar besser, da:
GT650M ist genauso gut, oder besser als die GTX560M
Ist ausgestattet mit den neuen IVy-Bridge-Prozessoren
Dürfte laut diverser Tests eine deutlich bessere Verarbeitungsqualität des Gehäuses bieten.


----------



## Varitu (27. April 2012)

Ui, da geb ich dir recht. Da hab ich mich total verlesen. 
 Wobei beim Notebookcheck die 560M in deren BEnchmarks immer vor der 650 liegt. Ist abe rauch wohl egal. Naja, verarbeitunsgqualität kann ich nichts zu sagen. Ich weiß nur daß ich bei 3 Medionnotebooks von Kollegen bisher die Strombuchse nachgelötet habe. Zumindest die ist relativ empfindlich. (aber kommt auc hauf den Nutzer an)


----------



## rocksor (28. April 2012)

Der Laptop würde dann 759 Euro kosten, wäre das also nen guter Preis für diese Leistung? Wie weit komme ich denn damit in Sachen Guild Wars 2, kann ich da wenigstens auf mittleren Einstellungen flüssig spielen? Und wie siehts mit dem Prozessor aus, ist der in Ordnung? Kann das nämlich garnicht einschätzen. Rede vom Standardprozessor 
In meinem richtigen PC habe ich atm einen AMD Phenom II X4 940 3,00 GHz - könnt ihr im Vergleich dazu ne Aussage machen?


----------



## OldboyX (29. April 2012)

So ein Notebook wie das Deviltech Hellfire würde mich auch interessieren.

Weiß jemand welches Barebone bei dem Deviltech verwendet wird?

Mich interessieren insbesondere:

- Temperatur (der Komponenten + der Oberseite)
- Lautstärke
- Bauart (was muss ich alles abschrauben um die Lüfter zu reinigen?)
- Tastatur (taugt die was für Schnellschreiber?)


----------

